# My lads first road ride



## steven1988 (24 Feb 2019)

Took my ten year old out on his first road bike yesterday, a Wiggins Rouen 650C. He did really well and managed to keep his position apart from when he was going for the big ring. I didn't get any pics but the only one i have is from the shop when we bought it a month ago, its been on the turbo since.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

Good on both of you , I love seeing kids on road bikes, I often see a chap out with his lad , he looks about twelve, both on matching bikes and matching kit, I hope you have many happy rides together.


----------



## tom73 (24 Feb 2019)

Nice one  may even see out and out


----------



## Sniper68 (1 Mar 2019)

Nice one
Hope we see you out and about
My lad(11) has been on the road coming up to three years now and he loves it!


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Hope your lad is enjoying the Rouen @steven1988 

I've been riding my 650C for two and a half years (yes, I *am* that short) and it's a cracking bike. It's been ridden in all weathers, been commuted on, been crashed and it's taken everything that's been thrown at it in its stride. Plus it always gets admired wherever I go. Have just added a Chartres 26 to the stable as well...


----------



## steven1988 (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope your lad is enjoying the Rouen @steven1988
> 
> I've been riding my 650C for two and a half years (yes, I *am* that short) and it's a cracking bike. It's been ridden in all weathers, been commuted on, been crashed and it's taken everything that's been thrown at it in its stride. Plus it always gets admired wherever I go. Have just added a Chartres 26 to the stable as well...


He absolutely loves it, his only issue is going to the big ring, i am going to convert it to 1x at some point,


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

steven1988 said:


> He absolutely loves it, his only issue is going to the big ring, i am going to convert it to 1x at some point,



That's a shame that the big ring doesn't work so well for him. But hope you can get it fettled to his tastes.


----------



## Wobbling (10 Feb 2020)

Oh happy days reminds me of when I took my son out years of fun together great times wait till he gets his confidence up and starts attacking you on the hills lol


----------



## lane (10 Feb 2020)

Great - my lad had a Rouen for a while


----------

